# It's a boy!



## Jones0110 (Feb 17, 2020)

Our girl Roxy had her first this evening! One healthy little boy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! Very cute!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! Congrats he's a handsome little guy.


----------



## J4Julz (Mar 3, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Congrats!!


----------

